# Any way to do OnePass of favorite baseball team?



## danjb (Mar 17, 2016)

I am a Tivo newbie just setting up my OnePass recordings on a new Bolt. I was curious if there is any way to set up a OnePass for something like "every program that has my favorite baseball team" for example. I came across this Tips & Tricks, Brought to You By Roamio article that talks about using collections to do this with NFL football teams. But I could not see any similar collections (football or baseball or any other sport) on the Bolt collection list.

Is there any way to do this? Does the season have to be going on for a team-specific collection to appear?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Wish List.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard. 

WishLists work best. Set Baseball as the Category, and enter the city as a keyword.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I just noticed a "follow your favorite nba team" and nhl under new and notable for browse tv and movies. 

They may add baseball as the season starts.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> I just noticed a "follow your favorite nba team" and nhl under new and notable for browse tv and movies.
> 
> They may add baseball as the season starts.


It may be better now, but I used the "follow your team" feature a few years ago for the NFL. It worked fine for preseason, but then stopped with the regular season or soon thereafter. If it comes up for MLB and you use it, I recommend to check your To Do list regularly.

I've found the wishlist with auto-record 100% reliable.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

pfiagra said:


> It may be better now, but I used the "follow your team" feature a few years ago for the NFL. It worked fine for preseason, but then stopped with the regular season or soon thereafter. If it comes up for MLB and you use it, I recommend to check your To Do list regularly. I've found the wishlist with auto-record 100% reliable.


I did a check of about a dozen nba and nhl teams. It did quite well. Not a perfect test but it worked better than a wish list which gets all kinds of garbage because TiVo hasn't been able to distinguish games from studio shows on any wish list I've been able to create.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I did a check of about a dozen nba and nhl teams. It did quite well. Not a perfect test but it worked better than a wish list which gets all kinds of garbage because TiVo hasn't been able to distinguish games from studio shows on any wish list I've been able to create.


I've had good success with creating Wish Lists for both the Washington Capitals and the Wizards. The big hitch for the Capitals was is the game was featured on the NHL network. If featured on the NHL network, TiVo would want to record on that channel even though it was blacked out, because Comcast had the local rights. The only permanent solution was to remove the NHL Network from my channel list.

For picking up other shows you don't want, I've had good success with entering an appropriate key word that fits the other show, but not the live sports and put a minus in front of it. (Words like pregame or post game, etc.)

I really think I was batting 100% after that.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> I did a check of about a dozen nba and nhl teams. It did quite well. Not a perfect test but it worked better than a wish list which gets all kinds of garbage because TiVo hasn't been able to distinguish games from studio shows on any wish list I've been able to create.


You shouldn't get any studio shows if you set the wishlist up correctly.

For me, I do something like this:
Keyword: "New York Yankees"
Title Keyword: "MLB Baseball"
Category: Sports: Sports Event

If you want preseason games, you can add a title keyword of "MLB Preseason Baseball" and then use thumbs up to make both "MLB Baseball" and "MLB Preseason Baseball" optional. And I add padding to the auto record wishlists as most games go way over.

I use them same setup for NBA, MLB, and the NFL. College Football is basically the same but you may need to exclude some keywords like "spring practice".


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Start with as few words/keywords as you can and then refine as necessary. I usually end up adding -preseason because I don't want preseason games. The minus sign means don't record. You can always check upcoming to see what it is catching.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

waynomo said:


> Start with as few words/keywords as you can and then refine as necessary.


:up:

I just created a Wish List search with a single keyword: *Yankees *and single category: *sports event*. Based on the upcoming matches, I _think _that'll do it, since I only want the games.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

There's a caveat here and I've run into this problem with several sports. If you subscribe to a sports package such as MLB Extra Innings, NBA League Pass or NHL Center Ice, the Wish List chooses whichever broadcast it wants. (Similar to the above poster mentioning the NHL Network.) The problem with this can be two-fold. It doesn't guarantee that you will get your team's broadcast, if both the home and away feeds are available. The other issue, and this is a bigger problem if you live in the broadcast territory of your favorite team, is that the Wish List may choose a broadcast from the sports subscription that is blacked out. For instance, as a Mets fan living in NJ, I can ONLY see the Mets games on SNY or WPIX, unless they are being broadcast nationally on ESPN or FOX. So if the Wish List chooses to record the opposing team's MLB Extra Innings feed of the game instead of SNY, well, I'll have 3-1/2 hours of nothing. So I have to routinely check the Wish List to make sure the correct channel will be recorded.


----------

